# Comparing Diets Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Reviewing basic physiology – On a day to day basis, your body has certain nutrient requirements, a topic which is discussed in detail elsewhere in this book. As described in those chapters, those nutrient requirements are generally related to how much you weigh (or how much lean body mass you have). There are a few [...]

*Read More...*


----------

